# Anyone Know Anything About This Watch?



## kmjmorgan (Feb 8, 2006)

I wonder if anyone can give me any info on this watch?

I understand it is a Luch (from the Minsk watch plant) but would love to know more about it (model, approx. dates etc)


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi kmjmorgan

sorry i can't halp you there (a very nice old watch btw), i think a member by the name 'raketakat' may be able to offer some assistance when he comes online, i think he sort of collects ruskies









btw, welcome to the forum.

regards,john.

ps, i believe you may get some help from a new member 'illphil', he posted in the russian forum recently and has a website that specialises in russian timepieces.

regards,john.


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello Karen

This is a nice watch in a rare square case.

It's hard to tell you more without a movement shot.

Please post a pic of the movement









Phil

BTW Thanks for signing my Guestbook


----------



## kmjmorgan (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi Phil, thanks for the quick reply.

I don't have the watch with me as yet (It is on its way from the Ukraine) as soon as I have it I will post a shot of the movement on this site.

Many thanks, Karen


----------

